# The Blacklist Sept 30, 2013



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Great choice of the Nina Simone song "Sinnerman" for the restaurant escape scene. That was used in The Thomas Crown Affair(1999) for one of the "caper" scenes with lots going on, so for me it immediately invoked the feeling that something tricky was going on.

Having Isabella Rossellini as the bad guy was a great choice. I wonder though of Red's immunity agreement was for future crimes as well as past ones. He admitted to hiring an assassin to poison someone. While she turned out to be bad, there doesn't seem to be any repercussions for him.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

For a character with no phone, mail nor address, Red is certainly connected and seemingly "in touch" with people (like the Serb who disarmed the chemical bomb and took it as payment). 

I am enjoying this show.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

They have some really GOOD actors playing small parts on this show. 

The music -- oh yes -- nice selections. What was the song playing at the end when she took the box out of the floor before replacing the carpet? 

I'm enjoying the show and it is like Scandal for me in that I can't multitask while watching it but for different reasons. Scandal has dialog which can't be missed and The Blacklist has action.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Beryl said:


> The music -- oh yes -- nice selections. What was the song playing at the end when she took the box out of the floor before replacing the carpet?


Took the box out? 

Near the end she put the box back under the floor and then had new carpet installed. Presumably taking the third option that Red hinted at -- do nothing and wait to see if her husband retrieves the box.

Although depending on how she is monitoring it (little piece of something stuck between the trap door and floorboards? hidden camera?), I guess just removing the box and hiding it might work also. She would at least know if he tried to get the box, and whether he comes to ask her about it would be informative. But I think putting the box back and waiting to see what he does with it would be the most potentially informative thing to do.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Show lost me tonight, wanted to like it so much but the stupidity of Montreal made me delete it.


Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Another great epsiode. We're hooked. 

Looks like there is only one more episode coming up over the next few weeks. Is it due to some sports crap or something?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I laughed when Lizzie runs up to a car IN MONTREAL and flashes a badge and says FBI and takes the car.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

This episode did not entertain me as much as the first one.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The show is teetering on the edge of ridiculous but hasn't quite fallen over yet. They have set up the cliched seemingly omniscient bad guy in a way that we can still believe it roughly plausible. He has been gone for a long time and could have planned a vast majority of his efforts in advance.

I do wonder why they are willing to let him wander and obtain syringes and the like. I would think they would want a tighter leash.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I do wonder why they are willing to let him wander and obtain syringes and the like. I would think they would want a tighter leash.


He isn't in custody now that his deal is in effect. Plus I don't think it would be hard for his security team to get him whatever he wanted.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Why is he so keen to have a particular chip embedded - will it give him 'special' powers, will it become a device for lazy script writing?


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

zordude said:


> I laughed when Lizzie runs up to a car IN MONTREAL and flashes a badge and says FBI and takes the car.


That was one big glaring gaffe.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

zordude said:


> He isn't in custody now that his deal is in effect. Plus I don't think it would be hard for his security team to get him whatever he wanted.


But they still should have a tighter leash than what they currently have. From being "trapped" on the boat/ship to running around like a five year old hopped up on sugar, it's borderline ridiculous. Great concept for the show but the presentation is severely lacking or believable.


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

Beryl said:


> They have some really GOOD actors playing small parts on this show.
> 
> The music -- oh yes -- nice selections. What was the song playing at the end when she took the box out of the floor before replacing the carpet?
> 
> I'm enjoying the show and it is like Scandal for me in that I can't multitask while watching it but for different reasons. Scandal has dialog which can't be missed and The Blacklist has action.


Alice Russell Citizens


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

rifleman69 said:


> That was one big glaring gaffe.


Perhaps she thought he was delusional and thought the safest thing to do was to give him the car.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Is it just me, or is it obvious to everyone else that they are telegraphing the notion that Red will turn out to be Lizzie's dad?


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

getreal said:


> Is it just me, or is it obvious to everyone else that they are telegraphing the notion that Red will turn out to be Lizzie's dad?


If he is a blood relative I will be disappointed that DNA tests have not already revealed it.

I am enjoying the show because it has one of my favorite themes - people are not who they appear to be.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

getreal said:


> Is it just me, or is it obvious to everyone else that they are telegraphing the notion that Red will turn out to be Lizzie's dad?


It seems so obvious that I wonder if it will *not* turn out to be the case. Also, maybe he could be her uncle. But I certainly hope neither of those turns out to be the case, because it should have been easily verified first thing by a DNA test (as soon as he started hinting about family connections, which he did in the pilot).

Maybe he will turn out to be a friend of the family. That would be better than something that could have been tested genetically.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I agree, it's so blatant that I'm hoping it's not true. I'm hopeful that the writers are attempting a head fake and are overplaying their hand rather than giving us the equivalent of a laugh track so we know what's funny.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

fliptheflop said:


> Alice Russell Citizens


Thanks. She can "holla".


----------



## swifty (Mar 31, 2002)

zordude said:


> I laughed when Lizzie runs up to a car IN MONTREAL and flashes a badge and says FBI and takes the car.


I'm pretty sure they had left Montreal by then. Just the meeting at the restaurant took place there, the fundraiser was in New York.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

john4200 said:


> Took the box out?
> 
> Near the end she put the box back under the floor and then had new carpet installed. Presumably taking the third option that Red hinted at -- do nothing and wait to see if her husband retrieves the box.
> 
> Although depending on how she is monitoring it (little piece of something stuck between the trap door and floorboards? hidden camera?), I guess just removing the box and hiding it might work also. She would at least know if he tried to get the box, and whether he comes to ask her about it would be informative. But I think putting the box back and waiting to see what he does with it would be the most potentially informative thing to do.


Ok this part I did like. Don't worry about the box, let the fiance bring it up if he ever does.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

I am really enjoying this show. But yes, yelling "FBI" in Montreal and also giving a $100 tip to the waiter in US dollars was another good one. Why didn't they just go to Chicago or something?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

It's kinda ridiculous, but I enjoy it. I like the dynamic between the characters. I like spader's acting (so not what I'm used to from him)


I'm waiting to see if red escaping custody is intended to happen as often as South Park killing Kenny. I wonder if they'll have him on a tighter leash in Episode 3.

The most absurd part of it is that he seems to know about attacks down to the minute, while seemingly being out of contact and allegedly not using email, phone, or other communication methods. I would think a master criminal's information would quickly become stale.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

zordude said:


> I laughed when Lizzie runs up to a car IN MONTREAL and flashes a badge and says FBI and takes the car.


but come on we all know Canadians are so nice they would give you the car no matter what.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

pgogborn said:


> If he is a blood relative I will be disappointed that DNA tests have not already revealed it.
> 
> I am enjoying the show because it has one of my favorite themes - people are not who they appear to be.


There is no way he is the dad because they would have ran DNA first thing. I think in someway he knows her dad or her mom and owes them a favor. Not really sure but I kind of keep thinking of the James, Lily, Snape triangle.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

What does "run DNA" mean here? You think they would have put his DNA into the system and done a cross-comparison against all known DNA entries in order to check for familial similarities? That makes no sense to me.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

dtivouser said:


> and also giving a $100 tip to the waiter in US dollars was another good one


The last time we were in Canada we could use US money to pay for stuff. I didn't really think anything was weird about giving him free money in US dollars.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> What does "run DNA" mean here? You think they would have put his DNA into the system and done a cross-comparison against all known DNA entries in order to check for familial similarities? That makes no sense to me.


I think when he turned himself in and asked for Lizzie at that point not knowing their connection and knowing she does not her know her father that protocol would dictate that they do DNA test on both of them.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I'm pretty sure a Canadian waiter would accept a $100 USD tip. 

I didn't expect to like this show, but so far I do. Most of that is due to Spader's excellent acting in this role. I wish the female lead didn't look like a beauty pageant contestant, though.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

DLiquid said:


> I'm pretty sure a Canadian waiter would accept a $100 USD tip.
> 
> I didn't expect to like this show, but so far I do. Most of that is due to Spader's excellent acting in this role. I wish the female lead didn't look like a beauty pageant contestant, though.


Wow you think she is that pretty? I think she is average at best. I think Kerry Washington or Marg Helgenberger are/were way more attractive.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Wow you think she is that pretty? I think she is average at best. I think Kerry Washington or *Marg Helgenberger* are/were way more attractive.


 Gag!! No way!!!


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Wow you think she is that pretty? I think she is average at best. I think Kerry Washington or Marg Helgenberger are/were way more attractive.


I wasn't really commenting on how pretty she is, more that she sometimes has the look of a beauty pageant contestant.










Miss Missouri









Miss West Virginia









Miss St. Petersburg


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, I hate that when a girl is too good lookin' on tv.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

efilippi said:


> Yeah, I hate that when a girl is too good lookin' on tv.




Like I said, it has nothing to do with how attractive she is. It's her look. For me, she just looks a bit too perfect and put together to be believable in that role. She looks like she should be on a soap opera, not playing an FBI agent. I'll probably get used to it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I think it's her hair maybe. Which may or may not be a wig... some of those scenes it didn't look real. 

Her hair was much shorter when she was on _Blue Bloods_.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

You know who they should get to be the profiler? Paget Brewster.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DLiquid said:


> I wish the female lead didn't look like a beauty pageant contestant, though.


I understand your point although her looks aren't distracting to me. But I'm a girl, so....

The Brits more often than not select everyday female leads (Torchwood, Survivors, etc.) and I prefer that in shows like this. (I admit to being a hypocrite when it comes to male leads.  )


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DLiquid said:


> t's her look. For me, she just looks a bit too perfect and put together to be believable in that role. She looks like she should be on a soap opera, not playing an FBI agent.


Didn't her husband comment on her look in the pilot? After they woke up late and they were going out the door? Of course, he didn't know that she actually had several professional hair and makeup people working on her for an hour or two...


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

This week, when she got up out of the bed, her face was fully made up.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I enjoy watching Spader but I am having a hard time getting over this show's overall lameness factor. From the "FBI!" nonsense in Montreal to that absolutely silly moving cell set that they're apparently going to show off in every episode, I'm just rolling my eyes way too much.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Martha said:


> This week, when she got up out of the bed, her face was fully made up.


But that's true of all tv women. They might be made up to be more or less glamorously, but even their sleepiness is affected.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i'm not so bothered with the "fbi!" nonsense in canada. canadians know who the fbi are, are generally usa friendly, as well as being law-abiding neighbors.

it's not like it was a kgb agent with a gun demanding a rural pakastani citizen give up their pack mule...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I thought they were in NYC at that point.

Isabella Rosselini said something in her speech about them not being at the Met for the fundraiser because of security. Unless there's also a Met in Montreal...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I didn't rewind to try to follow it, but how did the guy get down from the 17th floor?!?!?! Did they just jump cut out a bunch of the chase?

So they chase the waiter out of the party, and he goes UP the stairs to the 17th floor (I'm basically positive of that part).. Then he goes out on a balcony and jumps off -- to an outdoor area a floor below that 'sticks out' more or something like that.. But then pretty soon they're down at street level?!?!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Beryl said:


> The Brits more often than not select everyday female leads (Torchwood, Survivors, etc.) and I prefer that in shows like this. (I admit to being a hypocrite when it comes to male leads.  )


The Torchwood chick would be pretty hot, if she fixed the gap in her teeth.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Can we please get over the "FBI!" thing? As has been pointed out, they were NOT in Montreal during this scene. They were in New York. The only scenes that were supposed to be in Canada were the ones dealing with the restaurant. Once they found Red in the stakeout van, the scenes after that were in New York.

There're plenty of things to roll your eyes at in the show, no need to make more up! 

It seems that the basic premise of the show will be that Red will help the FBI get very bad people off the street, but at the same time he's always playing a separate game that lets him further his own agenda (whatever that is). So for example Red flushes the Freelancer out for capture but first he gets the Freelancer to do something for him. In the first episode it was the same thing.

So far I'm still in. Love Spader and he's fun to watch. I wish they had a stronger female lead but she's not that bad; she might grow into it. My wife is convinced she's wearing a wig and is wondering why. SP kept.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

My favorite line of the episode was "The FBI work for me now".


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

re the money tip in Canada,

i live close to the boarder- let me assure you, everyone knows how to change money into the other currency! I'd go so far as to say most smaller stores will accept the 'wrong' currency if it's close to par


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

DLiquid said:


> I'm pretty sure a Canadian waiter would accept a $100 USD tip.
> 
> I didn't expect to like this show, but so far I do. Most of that is due to Spader's excellent acting in this role. I wish the female lead didn't look like a beauty pageant contestant, though.


Also, since the us/can dollars are about even 0.97/1.00 right now, I see them as interchangeable.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Back in the day bars in Niagara Falls NY would take Canadian money at par; even with the exchange rate between 20-30% in US favor. So we'd convert our greenbacks to the funny money and be able to buy more beer.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I enjoyed this episode more than the pilot. Yes It's implausible, but I loved Spader chewing the scenery. SP survives another week.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Blacklist was picked up by NBC for the season. They are getting their back nine.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/10/04/the-blacklist-james-spader-full-season/


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

*great* news!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

:up:


----------



## deanbrew (Jul 18, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Wow you think she is that pretty? I think she is average at best. I think Kerry Washington or Marg Helgenberger are/were way more attractive.


Huh? HUH? No way, and no friggin' way.

Average? You've got to be kidding.

As for the show, it's unrealistic in the same way that many TV shows are, but Spader is terrific.


----------

